# Outlook Speicherpfad ändern



## ParadiseCity (28. August 2005)

Hi!
Kann man den Standardpfad von MS Outlook ändern? 
Also bisher ist der Pfad der .pst-Datei ja C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USER\Lokale Einstellungen\...
Kann man Outlook irgendwie sagen, er soll alles zB auf D:\ speichern?


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. August 2005)

Kannst du ganz einfach machen, in dem du die Datei an die gewünschte Stelle verschiebst und dann Outlook öffnest. Outlook merkt dann "Keine *.pst Datei gefunden" und du kannst dann den neuen Pfad zu der Datei angeben.


----------

